# The "What did you get for X-mas?" Thread!



## JackJ (Dec 25, 2009)

Post what you got for Christmas below.


----------



## V-te (Dec 25, 2009)

Yamaha PSR-E413!!!! =) 
and some forbidden cubes (Given to me by my parents, mind you)


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 25, 2009)

Money, cubes, clothes.
However, some cubes and sticker sets have not yet arrived.


(Hehe, I too have some forbidden cubes, and to be specific, this 4x4 is godly.)


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 25, 2009)

Haha I asked for a lan lan 2x2 and 4x4 and a tai yan. I got a rubiks snake. lol. I did get an ipod touch though which was up there on my christmas list. thats basically all i got


----------



## JackJ (Dec 25, 2009)

Cube Related:
Mefferts 4x4
Mefferts Pyraminx
New Mefferts Megaminx
3 storeboughts...
a Dremel
Rubiks World for Wii 
Rubiks Snake 
Rubiks 360 

I'm going to spend some money and get a LL 2x2 and old type a though.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 25, 2009)

Cubing related stuff:

Rubik's Touch Cube
Mefferts white tetraminx


----------



## cooldayr (Dec 25, 2009)

I got money (for cubes, there were different presents not cube related) so I bought myself a few things
QJ megaminx
QJ 4x4
Void cube
ES 2x2

and as soon as it comes out.......teraminx


----------



## Novriil (Dec 25, 2009)

Haven't got anything so far.. should I have?

anyway we just brought a christmas tree.. and .. well maybe I'll get something soon.

And from DX it's shipping 3 magics, master magic, 2 snake, mirror blocks and maru mini.. for christmas. so I'm not sure about if I'm getting something more at all.


----------



## Edward (Dec 25, 2009)

8 gig mp4 player.
Shoes
A couple of outifts. 

I can order cubes later.


----------



## kurtaz (Dec 25, 2009)

hehe, c diy. awesome.
ive a5 12.95 and 13.45 a12 with it. so its good.


----------



## LNZ (Dec 25, 2009)

A $50 KMART (an Australian department store, where I got my Rubik 3x3 store brought on 22/10/2007) gift card. I used it to get a $65 Peanuts 60th anniversary DVD box set. Over 50 hours of Peanuts.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 25, 2009)

Late Night With Jimmy Fallon Hoodie (one of the BEST shows ever)
Skullcandys 
Season 1 of Lie to Me (one of the BEST shows ever)
SNL: The Best of Jimmy Fallon
Got some other stuff to but those are what I really like


----------



## kooixh (Dec 25, 2009)

mini QJ 4x4
and some stuff for school....


----------



## LarsN (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't usually wish for cubes because my family wouldn't know which to buy. Because of that I got som horible 3x3x3 soduko and "I love you" themed 2$ cubes.

Instead I got myself a gigaminx and carefully hinted my wife where to buy an F-type 3x3 in a local store. But she played a trick on me and replaced the F-type in the box with a 2$ cube. When I opened and started turning the cube I was like: "Whoa wait, this is wrong. An F-type can't turn this horribly!"
When I started to check the mechanism she smiled at me an gave me the present with the real F-type


----------



## TioMario (Dec 25, 2009)

1 pair of pants and a T shirt


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 25, 2009)

I got a Rubik's Brainracker...FMCL :fp


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 25, 2009)

i got a qj megaminx and a es 2x2 and also a mini mat


----------



## Stefan (Dec 25, 2009)

Now I wish I knew the trick to post an empty message.


----------



## LarsN (Dec 25, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Now I wish I knew the trick to post an empty message.



Aww, you didn't get anything for christmas? So sad ...


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 25, 2009)

I got my rubiks snake twisty thingy and have no idea what to do with it. All I've done is make random shapes.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 25, 2009)

v cube 7, eastsheen 4x4 thats yet to come, a few books, candy


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 25, 2009)

tkcube1 said:


> Haha I asked for a lan lan 2x2 and 4x4 and a tai yan. I got a rubiks snake. lol. I did get an ipod touch though which was up there on my christmas list. *thats basically all i got *



An iPod touch is a big deal man, don't be sad =p


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 25, 2009)

earphones for itouch, jawbreakers, DIY 3x3, 4x4 eastsheen, megaminx, Wharton (Penn school of business) shirt, Harvard shirt, Princeton shirt, Nortre Dame national championship banner, Nortre Dame bag, Nortre Dame shirt,
Doll which was a retarded hoax by my brother,Dick's Sporting Goods $25 giftcard


----------



## desertbear (Dec 25, 2009)

I got:
The new Lanlan 12 Sided Puzzle
2 C4Y Speed Cubes
1 C4Y fully functional 3x3x4

and I plan on purchasing a few puzzles this afternoon


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 25, 2009)

*̣̣̣̣*


----------



## Neroflux (Dec 25, 2009)

*̣̣̣̣*


----------



## Toad (Dec 25, 2009)

Mini QJ 4x4 and Maru 2x2...

Finally I can stop using that infernal ES 4x4


----------



## Owen (Dec 25, 2009)

Fisher cube, Flowerminx and Quad cube (It's 4 2x2s stuck together).

I also got a new camera and a webcam. 

I think I am getting a V-cube set tomororw. It's been a good christmas cubewise.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 25, 2009)

I got:
A check for $50
Square 1
Eastsheen 4x4
V-Cube Black Collection
Mini Diansheng
Stackmat w/ new gen timer
Stackpod
C4Y DIY and Type A DIY
Adidas sweat pants
North Face winter coat

(there might be more, but I don't know. I'm too lazy to check )

edit: Guinness Book of World Records 2008 and also a Guinness Calendar.


----------



## (R) (Dec 25, 2009)

Type CII
Type DI
Type C4Y (Sucks)
Pyramorphinx
Snuggie
Pillow
Ties, Socks
Wii(almost forgot)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 25, 2009)

Powerball!


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 25, 2009)

*̣̣̣̣*


----------



## TheCubeElite (Dec 25, 2009)

As I'm opening my presents, only getting deodorant, toothbrushes, toothpast and cologne (btw thats all I got) my mom and dad say "Well, If we would have known you liked cubes, we woulda got you some" which got me angry. I WALK AROUND MY HOUSE ALL DAY PLAYING WITH MY CUBES! FMCL!


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 25, 2009)

I got a netbook with which i am posting right now.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 25, 2009)

ZamHalen said:


> I got a netbook with which i am posting right now.



Cool. The keyboard on my friends kind of annoys but I'm still considering buying one but I think I prefer the regular macbook. What kind of netbook?



msemtd said:


> Powerball!


My older brother has one, they are awesome!

Assuming you're NOT talking about lottery tickets.


----------



## LewisJ (Dec 25, 2009)

Check for $50
Airplane ticket to Arizona for a week
Black Vcube collection (whenever my parents order it and whenever it shows up anyway)
Also clothes. yay clothes


----------



## the1lord5 (Dec 25, 2009)

Muhaha Master magic and i am going to Aachen open!
But i am slow


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 25, 2009)

a 7x7x7 and a broken heart 


edit: and $50


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 25, 2009)

A broken heart!? :O


----------



## ianini (Dec 25, 2009)

Razor 
Clock from Brookstone
$125
Rubik's 360 (Pretty cool actually)
Blindfold
Awesome wooden puzzles
Pajamas
Socks
Shirts
Shoes


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 25, 2009)

I got 2 shirts and a pair of Jeans.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 25, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> a 7x7x7 and a broken heart
> 
> 
> edit: and $50



Oh em geeeee, I got one of those a few weeks ago. 
My ex girlfriend is dating my high school rival.


----------



## Dionz (Dec 25, 2009)

got 50 euros so i'm gonna buy a gigaminx, square-1, blue type f and a skewb. hooray for popbuying with its low pricesss


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 25, 2009)

Cube-related:
Stackmat.
Magic.

That be all.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 25, 2009)

4Chan said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > a 7x7x7 and a broken heart
> ...



SMILEY FACE?!?!?!


----------



## SlapShot (Dec 25, 2009)

I got the new KISS CD "Sonic Boom"


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 25, 2009)

Edmund said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



WTF????


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 25, 2009)

OMFGGGG. Christmas miracle. My parents were like so Tim we have one last present for you. You probably realized why you didn't get any cubes. Thats because we had no idea what to get you (I gave them links so idk whats up with that). Heres 40 dollars go and pick some out. I need help with this. So far in my cart at popbuying I have a 
Ghost Hand}
Lanlan 2x2} All from Popbuying
Lanlan 4x4}
I'm buying a Tai Yan from Camcuber since he messed up my first order and i get a discount.

From Cube4you. 

Type FII
Type C II

I think thats like almost out of money. So basically I had an awesome Christmas.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 25, 2009)

$40, that's a lot of 2x2s. You know what to get.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Dec 25, 2009)

I got:
Gigaminx
3x3x4
FII
DII
(those with money from my grandma)
New tennis racquet
Juggling Clubs
A couple of books (including a nice one about Elliott Smith)
A couple CDs (Radiohead, Muse, The Killers)
I also received one of those metal take-apart puzzles
All in all, great christmas!
I hope everyone else has a great day!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 25, 2009)

For Hanukkah...

A badass hookah(4 hoses!)
Some shirts
DVD(Borat, which I returned.)
Cool water bottle
$100(From my brother and his wife)
And soon as a Hanukkah/birthday(January 6th) I am getting a half sleeve tattoo 
A wireless mouse


----------



## Edmund (Dec 25, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> For Hanukkah...
> DVD(Borat, which I returned.)



Did you return it because of the anti-semitic jokes? I think I remember there were some.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 25, 2009)

>>I got V-Cube Collection *BLACK,* Stackmat Timer+Mat+Bag, Flip MinoHD, And A, "I Reject Your Reality, And Substitute My Own." T-Shirt. <<


----------



## Ashmnafa (Dec 25, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> For Hanukkah...
> 
> A badass hookah(4 hoses!)
> Some shirts
> ...


Hanukkah FTW. Actually, Jews ftw.


----------



## TemurAmir (Dec 25, 2009)

Fountain Pen
Paper
V-cube 5


----------



## oskarasbrink (Dec 25, 2009)

3 2x2's in a siamese thing.
3600kr (about 500 usd)
black v-5
semi good webcam
candy and stuff


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Dec 25, 2009)

uh
A Rubik's 5x5x5 from my sister

Chocolate (ftw)

money

an interesting clock.


----------



## silentscreams (Dec 25, 2009)

clothes, money, 2 3x3 cubes 
hopefully a 4x4 too


----------



## (R) (Dec 25, 2009)

just to add christmas for my whole family isnt over till the 30th


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 25, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > For Hanukkah...
> ...




I don't give a **** about the anti-semitic jokes. I saw it a while ago and thought it was one of the worst movies I'd ever seen. I just didn't think it was funny at all.


----------



## CubeNoob1668 (Dec 26, 2009)

i got a FF 3x3x4, but i don't know where to start in solving it. and i can't find any decent tutorials. any ideas?


----------



## Stefan (Dec 26, 2009)

CubeNoob1668 said:


> i got a FF 3x3x4, but i don't know where to start in solving it. and i can't find any decent tutorials. any ideas?


So every time you don't already know how to do something, you're immediately looking for help? That will get you far in life.

Sorry if you have brain cancer or so and are going to die tomorrow and solving this puzzle is your last wish, in that case I very much apologize.


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 26, 2009)

I got a very nice macro lens.

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b73/WuZweng/IMG_1234.jpg

Sorry this image may be to big for your screen, but it is reduced to 33% of the original size.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 26, 2009)

Laptop and some fishing stuff.
Yes, nothing cubing related.


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 26, 2009)

So now along with my netbook I got
a fender guitars shirt
a Jimi hendrix shirt
a wrist band 
left4dead2
a new pair of converse (i fricken love those)
and a pakage that should arrive soon of idk


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 26, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Sorry if you have brain cancer.




=\


----------



## Caedus (Dec 26, 2009)

I got some band posters, an awesome sarcasm sign for my room, music, some shirts/accessories for bands I like, clothes from HotTopic, a platypus puzzle and a 4 cube 2x2 siamese cube. And of course, cash.


----------



## Nagrom (Dec 26, 2009)

4x4 and an Itouch


----------



## idpapro (Dec 26, 2009)

absoutally nothing cube related, then again, no one has ever bought me any cubes, "I buy my own"


----------



## calekewbs (Dec 26, 2009)

a rainbow cube, a skewb, 4 new cds, a rubiks snake which is entertaining practically my entire family, night at the museum 2, 40 dollars in gift cards, and 20 bucks cash which is to be spent on tiles, stickers, and a new sq-1 since I don't have one yet.


----------



## lorki3 (Dec 26, 2009)

A stackmat (other one broke)
And Ratchet and Clank Future: tools of destruction

Not really christmas in holland


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 26, 2009)

I got an ADP2. =p


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 26, 2009)

I got cubez.

TaiYan
Mini QJ 4x4
Micro type a
Mini type a
New type a II
New type a III
Old type a VI 
Maru Mini
YJ 5x5
Magic
LL 2x2


----------



## raschy (Dec 26, 2009)

V cube 7 
Beatles Rockband
Guitar Hero 5
Money

The leap from the 4x4 to the 7x7 was very difficult.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 26, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Powerball!


They're awesome amirite?

I got a couple of DVDs, jumpers, 8gb card for my phone and a book aobut chickens.


----------



## ianini (Dec 26, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> msemtd said:
> 
> 
> > Powerball!
> ...



A book about chickens?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 26, 2009)

From Santy Claus:

Awesome t-shirt
Movie (For whole family)
Foosball table (For whole family)
Lindor truffles

From my immediate family:
Pants
Socks
A receipt from mefferts

From my far out family (guesswork, we have to go to Ohio to have Christmas with them so I won't get any presents for a couple more days.):
Pyraminx
Stackmat


----------



## yeee707 (Dec 26, 2009)

nothing =(


----------



## RubiksKid (Dec 26, 2009)

Cubing Related:
Dremel (With Bits)
Mefferts Megaminx
Holey Megaminx
$75 (To buy stiff off of Cube4You)


----------



## Muesli (Dec 26, 2009)

ianini said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > msemtd said:
> ...


Yup. I love my chickens.


----------



## Owen (Dec 26, 2009)

Grandparents came, I got a Black V-cube set. Gotta love grandparents.


----------



## (X) (Dec 26, 2009)

I should start to call myself Christ


----------



## esquimalt1 (Dec 26, 2009)

2 black v7's and a v7 dazzler


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 26, 2009)

Rubik's TouchCube


----------



## Owen (Dec 26, 2009)

I forgot, I also got $50 to spend on cubes.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 26, 2009)

Nothing
Simply Nothing.


----------



## Carson (Dec 27, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> a 7x7x7





Sa967St said:


> and a broken heart







Musli4brekkies said:


> ...and a book aobut chickens.


I don't even know where to start with this one. Were they at least Rubik's Chickens?


----------



## minsarker (Dec 27, 2009)

I didnt get anything because I dont celebrate christmas 

But I am in Japan and thus my parents are letting me buy stuff here. I have bought tons of Japanese stuff but I also found time to go online and order a lanlan 2x2, type c diy, and a gh cube.

I plan to order the MHZ c4y diy, the type a 2nd, and type a 5th soon.


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 27, 2009)

Money
Clothes


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 27, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> a 7x7x7 and a broken heart


Awww.






I got Origami^3 and Origami^4 as well as some paper from the paper tree, a laptop case, earphones, and $50 that I spent on three Dominos (WOOHOO!) and a crazy 4x4x4.


----------



## Brettludlow (Dec 27, 2009)

fisher cube
spare fisher cube stickers
manchester united rubiks cube
word cube
pyraminx
chess magic (wow)
2 x white mirror blocks (gold and silver stickers)
Type a5



Non puzzle related:
19 inch LCD tv
Roundback acoustic guitar 
Little big planet psp (H)
haha


----------



## Muesli (Dec 27, 2009)

Carson said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > ...and a book aobut chickens.
> ...


Nope. The normal clucky variety.


----------



## blizzardmb (Dec 27, 2009)

Cube Related :
black Maru 2x2
white Eastsheen 2x2
type c diy
type a v diy
black mini qj 4x4
white qj pyraminx
lots of cubesmith stickers

non-cubing related: 
bean-bag chair
4 cd's
3 pearls before swine books
guitar hero metallica


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 27, 2009)

Rubik's Touch Cube
DJ Hero
Turtle Beach headset for PS3

some other stuff including a cool puzzle called iQube Puzzle.

edit - ooh I forgot, some rubik's cube salt and pepper grinders, an official rubik's tshirt and a new 3x3 keychain cube


----------



## Dr.cubeagonapus (Dec 27, 2009)

Backpacking thing, V-Cube Collection, Rubik's Revenge, 7 Mini Dianshengs, MONEY
Still Wating on: Golden Cube, Fisher Cube, Square-1


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 3, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry if you have brain cancer.
> ...




.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 3, 2010)

So I have family in Buffalo so when I was up there after Christmas I got (not just Buffalo but my cousins, uncles, and aunts from Chicago, Virginia Beach, and Florida.)
-Simpsons T-Shirt and pajama pants
-Season 1 of The Office (LOVE THE OFFICE)
-American Eagle Hoodie
-Borders and Barnes and Nobles giftcards

see earlier posts from things I got from the people in Pittsburgh (christmas morning gifts)


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jan 3, 2010)

*w00t!*

1. New Rubik's Magic
2. PSP 3000 System w/ 8gig memory card
3. Flip Video Mino Camcorder
4. QJ Tiled 4x4
5. Pendragon Series Book 9 - Raven Rise
6. Percy Jackson Series -- Books 1-4
7. Candy (FTW!!)
8. PSP Video Games: SOCOM: Tactical Strike, and Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen.

Awesomeness.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 3, 2010)

Money. That is all.


----------



## Feryll (Jan 3, 2010)

Meh, not too much, but a v cube 6 and 7, a siamese thing that had 4 2x2's connected and a logic game thingie called hexahedron (at first thought it was some sort of weird cube when I saw the label). And money.
My friend was going on and on about all the things he got, and I said
"I got a Rubik's cube."


----------



## Stefan (Jan 3, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...


Sorry, didn't think of that when I posted. Unfortunate choice of example, should've just done without one.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 3, 2010)

Rubik's Clock (digital, actually)
Pi sweatshirt and shirt. I love this. Now, when I'm bored on the bus, I can just look at my shirt, and learn the next 4 digits. 
a 'meh' shirt
wi-fi-detecting shirt
$
Rubik's 360
watched me some Avatar
saw my mom for the first time in months
et cetera


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 3, 2010)

A Laptop
Books
CLOTHES! YAY. Seriously, I meant that.
Gift Card
Muny


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jan 3, 2010)

Braid
NBA 2K10
XBOX 360 Gamepad for PC
A few pairs of jeans and 6 American Apparel shirts
..about to get a Columbia jacket tomorrow
..maybe a few American Apparel hoodies?


----------



## vgbjason (Jan 3, 2010)

nothing cube related

i did get an awesome guitar and a new ipod dock

and a snuggie :fp


----------



## Cride5 (Jan 3, 2010)

A good friend made me this ... well cool!


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 3, 2010)

Brettludlow said:


> spare fisher cube stickers
> chess magic (wow)



If Carlsberg gave Christmas presents......

I got, amongst a few other bits-

I got Gigaminx(White)
Socks
2x Pyraminx
Socks
Skewb
Smellys
Black V cube set
Socks
3D Creative Puzzle Ball
Socks
Holey Megaminx(White)


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 3, 2010)

PS3 Slim
Games for the PS3
V cube 6 + 7
Awesome shirt with NES controller on it
A black shirt with a weird but awesome design on it
$430 AUD ( I have a very large family)


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 4, 2010)

What colour?


----------



## Tdude (Jan 4, 2010)

Cube Related:
Diansheng 2x2
MF100 3x3 (It is mf100 it's written like that on the cover)
Maru Octagon Barrel
KO rainbow cube
YJ 9x9


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 4, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> What colour?


V Cubes? White. I'm planning to get a blck V 5. If you were asking about the money, alot of it was yellow.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 4, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > What colour?
> ...


Hmmmm i could get u a white v cube 5 with tiles for 20$ if you wanted.


----------



## gibbleking (Jan 4, 2010)

i got the following......a black c4u gigaminx diy ,a v cube illusion,av cube 7x7 white,orange transparent megaminx g.i.t.d. diy,2 diys transparent smoked andpurple ones with red cores,several sticker sts,cash,some clothing,cash,entire works of monty python on dvd,usually smelly stuff,entire northern exsposure set on dvd......i think thats it


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 6, 2010)

Money and clothes. Exactly what I wanted.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Jan 6, 2010)

A computer (that I'm on right now)
A pyraminx
A square-1
An ES 2x2
Candy
some hand sanitizer (as a joke)
And a master pyramorphinx


----------

